# Ten Pedro P's coming tomorrow



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I've got ten RBP's coming tomorrow from Pedro. Anybody here buy these lately? These are the .5" size. He lists them as wild caught.

If I get my mavica back soon, I'll post some pics. :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lemme know how it works out cause I am thinking of purchasing the .5 rbp from pedro also.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i got 20 2" rhoms from him and they all died within a week because of some weird fungus. i also bought 20 of the reds you speak of and they did great. they are very small though. you will need to feed bloodworms and beefheart to them and fatten them up quick.
wes


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

From the topic, I thought there was a new kind of piranha named Pedro coming in


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, I hope they do okay. I don't usually purchase mail order fish. They will have the 75 all to themselves as I relocated the previous tennants to the new 90. I will probably have to turn the intakes down some to keep the little guys from being sucked in. I've never purchased any this small before but they grow fast. Hopefully!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Isnt that kinda small the be wild caught? I thought that size are usually tank raised. Seems kinda small.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I thought it sounded kind of fishy too! AHHH HAAA HAAA!

Seriously though, I have no reason to distrust Pedro. I've never dealt with him before but I've heard good things about his fish.

I'm sure as much as his name is mentioned on P boards, he doesn't take a chance of losing business by screwing his customers. Seems like a pretty honest and nice guy to me. :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Before piranhas were raised in tanks, they were brought in that size. I say trust the guy.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

The P's didn't arrive today. Pedro shipped them express mail. The USPS sucks! My Dad and Brother both retired from there and it sucks more today than back then.

If you're shipping fish you should find another courrier. The USPS uses FedEx to fly all of their packages anyway so you just as well use FedEX. FedEx also loads all their sh*t on the plane first so if they run out of room and your USPS package is still sitting there, you're just fucked and it will arrive late.

I wouldn't worry about these fish arriving a day late if it wasn't so f*cking cold out.

By the way, if you want to save money on sending packages through the mail, just mail it overnight express on Friday. FedEx doesn't fly on the weekend so there's no way your package will arrive. Then you can get a refund and your package ships for free!

We'll see how many of the little bastards survive. :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hope it works out for you man. Let us know.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pedro does pack his fish very well.and sorry to here about usps,they suck no doubt about that.keep us posted


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

They suck worse than I thought! Now the f*cking tracking system won't work. I sure hope my P's stay warm on the loading dock tonight. :veryangry:


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

when you buy from george and he knows its going to be cold 
he will put little heat packs beside the bags to keep the
water warm


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

What shipping method does he use? The postal system never fails to f*ck up! Last time they lost a $4300.00 payment sent express overnight. They did manage to find it after about three weeks.

I will understand if I lose a couple of the fish but if most or all are dead, somebody is taking my teeth out of their ass!

Pedro says he ships with a heatpack too but how good is that when it's cold as a witch's tit outside? How long are the heat packs good for and what about the oxygen in the bag?

Anyone know anything about fish cryogenics? oo:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

P's won't be here until Friday! The Post office said that's the scheduled delivery date. WTF??? That's Express mail overnight??? 3 days???

Anything the government has anything to do with is fucked!

I remember a time when people actually gave a sh*t about how well they did their job. Postal workers are the a bunch of overpaid, uncaring pieces of sh*t!!!

I even have a mail delivery person who won't deliver my mail if my dog is barking at her through the bay window. He's a Beagle! It's not like he's going to bust through the safety glass and maul her! :veryangry:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

dude,
I feel bad for you.
I just had a yellow natt delivered tuesday by airborn express and they left it on the wrong door step. took them 3 hours to deliver it too me. It was packed with heat pads and Styrofoam (like pedro, I have received fish from him). The water was definitely colder than it should have been probably about 70 degrees. It was about 30 degrees outside. Thankfully my tern made it ok. 
I hope everything works out for you but 3 days......I dont know.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Thankfully my tern made it ok. " it should. :







:


----------

